# "What ever happened to..."



## jbevan70

Her site hasn't been updated in months, and she's been silent on Twitter since November. Does anyone know if she's okay?


----------



## Blackspots

I was wondering the same. Perhaps she did the same Susanne Eman did and disappear, or worse, could have died due to her weight.


----------



## Skaster

She posted a new pic on her facebook page just yesterday or so ... but apart from that she hadn't been active much. On Feabie's she was last seen 6 months ago.


----------



## Blackspots

I have noticed that her Mz Fluff SSBBW facebook page had been deactivated for a while now. Maybe she's just taking a break from modelling?


----------



## jbevan70

Skaster said:


> She posted a new pic on her facebook page just yesterday or so ... but apart from that she hadn't been active much. On Feabie's she was last seen 6 months ago.



Thanks for letting me know. At least she's still alive. But yeah, Blackspots may be right that she's taking a break.


----------



## Blackspots

New picture on her Instagram account, also says she weighs 897 pounds on her profile.


----------



## jbevan70

Blackspots said:


> New picture on her Instagram account, also says she weighs 897 pounds on her profile.



Impressive.


----------



## youngnintogaining

Blackspots said:


> New picture on her Instagram account, also says she weighs 897 pounds on her profile.



Link? The instagram I have for her hasn't been updated in 4 years.


----------



## Blackspots

youngnintogaining said:


> Link? The instagram I have for her hasn't been updated in 4 years.



This one here https://www.instagram.com/mz.fluff_ssbbw/


----------



## loopytheone

Wondering what happened to a certain past member of Dims? If you want to know what happened to a previous poster who isn't active anymore, please post here.


----------



## mp7251

Jerri Carmichael?


----------



## SoVerySoft

Jeri is just fine, but not active here.


----------



## finallyfat

I remember in it's heyday Dims had some terrific fights between Lestoil and the Vomits.
I only lurked then but they were very enjoyable. Both sides were equally obnoxious but never dull. Not for everybody though! Anyone remember?


----------



## youngnintogaining

Taurusvixn


----------



## Am Jim

Dani Osborne? Sorry, not sure if it's spelled correctly.


----------



## Imp

youngnintogaining said:


> Taurusvixn



One of the great lingering mysteries of our age.


----------



## DragonFly

loopytheone said:


> Wondering what happened to a certain past member of Dims? If you want to know what happened to a previous poster who isn't active anymore, please post here.




Great idea, lots of faces have passed through here. I can name quite a few that are gone:really sad:. Makes my heart really sad.


----------



## wrestlingguy

finallyfat said:


> I remember in it's heyday Dims had some terrific fights between Lestoil and the Vomits.
> I only lurked then but they were very enjoyable. Both sides were equally obnoxious but never dull. Not for everybody though! Anyone remember?



I'm still friends with Les on social media. He's doing well. I stayed in touch with Atomic Vomit for a few years after the ban, and we lost touch around 2010.


----------



## RabbitScorpion

NewfieGal

Always had nice things to say, dropped out suddenly.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

AnnMarie

I miss her


----------



## stoneyman

anyone been missing me? I am still doing well but been real busy with school and not checking in as much. on the bright side, 3.9 GPA...


----------



## DragonFly

stoneyman said:


> anyone been missing me? I am still doing well but been real busy with school and not checking in as much. on the bright side, 3.9 GPA...



Congrats! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Harley Rider

What ever happened to Supersized Bombshell Dixie?


----------



## FreeThinker

I wish I could answer some of these questions, but, alas, all I can do is ask another:


What ever happened to Jack Skellington, who used to post here? 

I hope all is well.


----------



## Blackjack

Iannathedriveress said:


> AnnMarie
> 
> I miss her



She's not around Dims anymore, but she's doing well.


----------



## mp7251

Mishe? from MA


----------



## chocolate desire

Melissa I miss you. Are you ok?


----------



## azerty

chocolate desire said:


> Melissa I miss you. Are you ok?



So true


----------



## mp7251

Cat has disappeared for about 8 months. Is she okay?


----------



## fatloverde

what ever happened to Anna aka Dixie?


----------



## Gluben

Whatever happened to Angie Kimber, Bella and KittyDel?


----------



## ShannonFeedHerFatter

What happened to BigCutie Summer? Hope all is well with her. She was one of my favorite models.


----------



## RabbitScorpion

ShannonFeedHerFatter said:


> What happened to BigCutie Summer? Hope all is well with her. She was one of my favorite models.




I'm not sure if this is the same _Summer_, but I regret to point out that a member using the name SummerG passed away on June 25.

It is being discussed in a new thread also in the Main Dimensions Board.

Loopytheone recently started an obituaries board, and I'm surprised it hasn't been mentioned there.


----------



## ShannonFeedHerFatter

That's so sad. God bless her and her family


----------



## Imp

RabbitScorpion said:


> I'm not sure if this is the same _Summer_, but I regret to point out that a member using the name SummerG passed away on June 25.
> 
> It is being discussed in a new thread also in the Main Dimensions Board.
> 
> Loopytheone recently started an obituaries board, and I'm surprised it hasn't been mentioned there.



Different Summer.


----------



## SoVerySoft

fatloverde said:


> what ever happened to Anna aka Dixie?



Married and living in the U.K.


----------



## SoVerySoft

mp7251 said:


> Mishe? from MA




She's ok! Still in MA. I'll let her know you were asking about her.


----------



## Blackjack

Imp said:


> Different Summer.



No, SummerG *was *Big Cutie Summer. Same person.


----------



## fatloverde

SoVerySoft said:


> Married and living in the U.K.



Thank you very much!


----------



## ShannonFeedHerFatter

What happened to celestial ssbbw Susanne Eman? Wls?? Retirement?


----------



## copperheart

I'm not normally someone to post on an old-ish thread, but her Instagram is gone. Poof. Empty.


----------



## Blackspots

That's because someone hacked into it a few days ago and changed the name and uploaded a "HACKED" image. Its this now: https://www.instagram.com/sandyhills_2001/


----------



## copperheart

I.. don't believe that's right.


----------



## jbevan70

copperheart said:


> I.. don't believe that's right.



No, that doesn't look right. Like someone just took her pictures and reuploaded them.

Her facebook page is still up, but hasn't been updated since July 3.


----------



## copperheart

I hope she hasn't just disappeared. Too many times I've seen this sort of thing happen where someone like her shows up, balloons in popularity (and weight), then just fades away.


----------



## Blackspots

jbevan70 said:


> No, that doesn't look right. Like someone just took her pictures and reuploaded them.
> 
> Her facebook page is still up, but hasn't been updated since July 3.



It's MzFluff's account alright, I've been following her for about a year. Someone hacked it last late last week, and changed the name. I wouldn't follow some random account that re-uploaded her pictures (also, none of her pictures would have comments if they were just stolen images.)

On the same day, MzFluff's Facebook page was unavailable.


----------



## FatBarbieDoll

I have looked at her Twitter feed here and there and watched her on the "Dr. Phil" show.

She was losing weight and then supposedly decided to start gaining again.

Her Twitter has not been updated for well over a year now.

I'm just curious to know of her fate.


----------



## copperheart

jbevan70 said:


> No, that doesn't look right. Like someone just took her pictures and reuploaded them.
> 
> Her facebook page is still up, but hasn't been updated since July 3.


I can't find her Facebook anywhere. Did she take it down?


----------



## jbevan70

copperheart said:


> I can't find her Facebook anywhere. Did she take it down?



No. It's here.
https://www.facebook.com/nicole.james.7311


----------



## copperheart

Oh, thanks. I was starting to grow concerned.


----------



## lostinadaydream

By the way: BBB - Big Booty Beauty hasn't postet anything lately? Is she still active or is she ok?


----------



## copperheart

Blackspots said:


> That's because someone hacked into it a few days ago and changed the name and uploaded a "HACKED" image. Its this now: https://www.instagram.com/sandyhills_2001/



Okay, now THAT'S down too. What is going on here?


----------



## Heavy_Cream

Tall Fat Sue? She was such a sweet, happy doll...a wonderful person. Where is she now and how may I get in touch with her? Is she doing ok?


----------



## LoveBHMS

Heavy_Cream said:


> Tall Fat Sue? She was such a sweet, happy doll...a wonderful person. Where is she now and how may I get in touch with her? Is she doing ok?



She was very widely suspected of being a fake and most likely a man posting as a fantasy/roll play sort of alter ego.


----------



## Yakatori

These threads sometimes make me think of this sketch:


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcbj8BBsWSA[/ame]


----------



## DragonFly

Heavy_Cream said:


> Tall Fat Sue? She was such a sweet, happy doll...a wonderful person. Where is she now and how may I get in touch with her? Is she doing ok?




Pretty much Tall Fat Sue was debunked as a "character". The same stories were posted accross many different groups and forms of social media under the name of Tall Fat Sue. I am afraid that TFS might have been an urban legend.


----------



## Heavy_Cream

DragonFly said:


> Pretty much Tall Fat Sue was debunked as a "character". The same stories were posted accross many different groups and forms of social media under the name of Tall Fat Sue. I am afraid that TFS might have been an urban legend.



Hmmm. Wow. Well thank you both. She sure was nice to me and had such a positive attitude. Seemed like somebody who laughed and smiled all the time. Whoever that person really was, I'd like to talk to that person again.


----------



## DragonFly

Heavy_Cream said:


> Hmmm. Wow. Well thank you both. She sure was nice to me and had such a positive attitude. Seemed like somebody who laughed and smiled all the time. Whoever that person really was, I'd like to talk to that person again.



It has been more than a few years since there have been any TFS sightings. Sorry I could not help you connect. Unfortunately it was widely alleged that TFS was actually a male, and using the Sue character to interact in BBW groups. Made many folks wary of that person's intentions. I interacted with TFS over several platforms while under different logon names for each site. I quickly found that the stories told were often repeated word for word on each site or group and kind of rotated in a pattern.


----------



## Heavy_Cream

DragonFly said:


> It has been more than a few years since there have been any TFS sightings. Sorry I could not help you connect. Unfortunately it was widely alleged that TFS was actually a male, and using the Sue character to interact in BBW groups. Made many folks wary of that person's intentions. I interacted with TFS over several platforms while under different logon names for each site. I quickly found that the stories told were often repeated word for word on each site or group and kind of rotated in a pattern.



Thank you. sorry to sound so stupid, but I don't follow you...and also thank you so much for the replies.


----------



## DragonFly

Heavy_Cream said:


> Thank you. sorry to sound so stupid, but I don't follow you...and also thank you so much for the replies.



I guess another way to explain it is that a person made up the Character Tall Fat Sue, wrote a bunch of posts about an imaginary life and would post them on Dimensions, Yahoo Groups, AOL groups and other places. The posts were often word for word the same. Tall Fat Sue was not a real person.


----------



## Heavy_Cream

DragonFly said:


> I guess another way to explain it is that a person made up the Character Tall Fat Sue, wrote a bunch of posts about an imaginary life and would post them on Dimensions, Yahoo Groups, AOL groups and other places. The posts were often word for word the same. Tall Fat Sue was not a real person.



-Ok, thank you so much for explaining, and I'm not trying to "challenge" you and say that you're wrong, but I am just saying, I believe that's called "cross-posting". I thought some people on the internet will sometimes take the same piece they typed out and paste it onto other places around the internet so they don't have to go to the trouble of typing the same thing out all over again for each different site and if somebody has different friends and different viewers on multiple sites, it's a way to share with them that way/that method, to let them know what they're up to & thinking, or questions they have, and to get their responses on the post and all...for example, I'd be willing to type something out on a facebook group and then copy and paste the exact-same piece I wrote onto different groups that are themed on the same subject. Anyway, I hope I'm being clear/explaining what I mean properly, and just in my humble opinion, I don't see how somebody posting the exact-same written piece, word-for-word on multiple locations proves they're a fake person and a created character for trolling or role-playing, or what have you. Thank you very much for your replies to my posts, I appreciate it immensely.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Generally if someone is lying, their stories will never change, simply because they've invented it and memorized it, rather than recalling something that actually happened. "She" also would frequently mention the same themes over and over and over....her job as an office manager, her engineer husband Art, the fact that Art never dated a fat girl, and her mother's hatred of her fat. She also frequently seemed to encounter younger fat women who were inspired by her positive attitude.


----------



## Heavy_Cream

Interesting. I've never heard that about lying before. I thought liars actually tend to not keep their stories straight, because lies are harder to remember than things that actually happened. But, I can imagine somebody creating a character and having the made-up details about it down pat. Thank you very much for your posting to me, LoveBHMS. I very much appreciate you taking the time to respond. I hope you have a wonderful day and thanks again.



LoveBHMS said:


> Generally if someone is lying, their stories will never change, simply because they've invented it and memorized it, rather than recalling something that actually happened. "She" also would frequently mention the same themes over and over and over....her job as an office manager, her engineer husband Art, the fact that Art never dated a fat girl, and her mother's hatred of her fat. She also frequently seemed to encounter younger fat women who were inspired by her positive attitude.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Heavy_Cream said:


> "Oh, what a tangled web we weave/When first we practice to deceive." But practice makes perfect, which is good news if you're thinking of going into politics.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Dr. Feelgood said:


> "Oh, what a tangled web we weave/When first we practice to deceive." But practice makes perfect, which is good news if you're thinking of going into politics.



Not to mention that just making shit up once and cutting and pasting it all over the net ain't that hard....


----------



## Heavy_Cream

Weeeeeeelllll...I like to believe that yes, Virginia, there is a Tall Fat Sue-ta Claus...and I would love it if she would stop by and say hi to me. 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Not to mention that just making shit up once and cutting and pasting it all over the net ain't that hard....


----------



## LoveBHMS

Heavy_Cream said:


> Weeeeeeelllll...I like to believe that yes, Virginia, there is a Tall Fat Sue-ta Claus...and I would love it if she would stop by and say hi to me.



You keep waiting for that. Just ignore what everyone has told you. Obviously there is an actual person behind the TFS posts, but it's definitely not a large woman that works as an office manager and is married to an engineer named Art who was never into fat girls until he met her.


----------



## wrestlingguy

In my email inbox this morning.... 

View attachment Art.jpg


----------



## finallyfat

Always figured something was askew with Tall Fat Sue". Had an irritating habit of needlessly repeating basic information about themselves. Avoided interactions with it. I always saw Jon Lithgow in a dress when reading TFS' stuff.

Now I'm laughing at the poster in this thread mounting a furious defense of Tall Fat Sue. "Tall Fat Sue", is that you?


----------



## LoveBHMS

finallyfat said:


> Always figured something was askew with Tall Fat Sue". Had an irritating habit of needlessly repeating basic information about themselves. Avoided interactions with it. I always saw Jon Lithgow in a dress when reading TFS' stuff.
> 
> Now I'm laughing at the poster in this thread mounting a furious defense of Tall Fat Sue. "Tall Fat Sue", is that you?



It actually occurred to me that Heavy Cream might be TFS but I don't think so. Their writing styles are quite different.

I recall there was some dustup with TFS when "She" was admitted to a private SSBBW board and other obviously female posters were not.


----------



## Heavy_Cream

LoveBHMS said:


> It actually occurred to me that Heavy Cream might be TFS but I don't think so. Their writing styles are quite different.
> 
> I recall there was some dustup with TFS when "She" was admitted to a private SSBBW board and other obviously female posters were not.



No, I'm not Tall Fat Sue. Heavens. But I do think it'd be fun to use the word, "methinx" or "methinks" a lot. )


----------



## dan

Is Nicki Gaining Goddess OK?


----------



## Craiger16

dan said:


> Is Nicki Gaining Goddess OK?



She's running a slightly different site now 
*NSFW*
https://www.clips4sale.com/studio/4...ClipDate-desc/Limit100/search/gaining+goddess


----------



## Mitchapalooza

Anyone heard anything about Valerie from vivalavalerie.com


----------



## jac1974kra

Who knows what happened to Sexysignature? It does not give a sign of life from October! Has something bad happened?


----------



## SSBBAmy

Haven't seen her in a while...


----------



## Never2fat4me

You can find her on clips4sale (https://www.clips4sale.com/studio/2114/candy-godiva---ssbbw-guests) though she hasn't updated there in 6+ months.

- Chris


----------



## LifelongFA

I was a long time subscriber to the magazine in the 90s and early 2000s, and just recently joined the site here, just was thinking back to the old days - pre-internet!


----------



## LifelongFA

Karen one of the very last magazine print models - from New Jersey, I believe? Anyone know of her whereabouts.....Bueller?


----------



## blubberismanly

Layla...she deleted her youtube and tumblr abruptly not long ago. Her stuff is still up on her modeling site. Anyone know what the deal is?


----------



## Orchid

Has anyone heard anything from Moore2Me? Her last post is from november last year.


----------



## Hoplite

Catalina


----------



## SSBHM

Victorian Lace


----------



## Christopher Cherry

running out of options I’ve been looking for this girl on twitter but seems she’s been MIA since 2016 was hoping if maybe someone on here could clue me in on her or possible what happened to her. Twitter account is @curvychristy any info would be appreciated thank you.


----------



## BBWlover14

Christopher Cherry said:


> running out of options I’ve been looking for this girl on twitter but seems she’s been MIA since 2016 was hoping if maybe someone on here could clue me in on her or possible what happened to her. Twitter account is @curvychristy any info would be appreciated thank you.


She has an Instagram I think it's curlycurvychrissy.


----------



## BBWlover14

What happened to supathickmami and Ms Dawn p?


----------



## Jay78

BBWlover14 said:


> What happened to supathickmami and Ms Dawn p?


I think I saw supathickmami lost weight and is now promoting diets and weight loss.


----------



## LifelongFA

Jay78 said:


> I think I saw supathickmami lost weight and is now promoting diets and weight loss.





I am so sad to hear this. Seems incredibly ironic


----------



## abzu

I'm in a witness protection program under the assumed name of "Abzu". Oops.


----------



## Yukikaze

Zazie Jeanette - beautiful SSBBW Adult film performer- anyone know what happened to her?


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

BBWlover14 said:


> What happened to supathickmami and Ms Dawn p?


 Supahthick - oh, yes, complete 180-degree turnaround, new name "Supahfitmami," diet and weightloss fanatic, "thinspiration," the whole thing. Hey, whatever makes you happy, no one owes the community a pledge to stay fat!


----------



## LifelongFA

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> Supahthick - oh, yes, complete 180-degree turnaround, new name "Supahfitmami," diet and weightloss fanatic, "thinspiration," the whole thing. Hey, whatever makes you happy, no one owes the community a pledge to stay fat!



No, they don't owe us any pledges or anything. Just seems ironic to market yourself by celebrating opposite sides of the coin. It's her right to do so, just puzzling to me.


----------



## AmyJo1976

People do change their minds about things. I know mine has changed a lot over the years, or else I wouldn't be on here.


----------



## Angel

Sometimes the qualities that you love or are attracted to in another eventually become more painful than enjoyable to the one living and experiencing life on a day to day basis in their fat body. I wish that every FA , encourager, and feeder could understand this. Life can be a two edged sword at times. What we enjoy and thrive upon can sometimes become painful (emotionally and/or physically) and force us to make decisions that we wish we wouldn't have to make. Sometimes our quality of life becomes more important than what feels good or more important than what turns another on. I wish there was a perfect balance where everyone could be happy, but that doesn't seem to be the case. Maybe if fat people were seen as people first, rather than only as an object of affection or infatuation..... ???


----------



## Bama

BBWlover14 said:


> What happened to supathickmami and Ms Dawn p?


Supathickmami is now Supathick2supafit. That's her instagram. Still beautiful, still sexy, just no longer "supathick".

I'm not sure what Ms. Dawn P is up to. I think she just retired quietly. Still fat, still sexy.


----------



## Bama

Christopher Cherry said:


> running out of options I’ve been looking for this girl on twitter but seems she’s been MIA since 2016 was hoping if maybe someone on here could clue me in on her or possible what happened to her. Twitter account is @curvychristy any info would be appreciated thank you.


I'm pretty sure that she "retired", from making amateur porn anyway.


----------



## bubba350

Has Kelly Kay retired haven't seen her in a long while.


----------



## bluemagic

Does anyone know what has happened to Gabi (aka gaininggabi.com)? She has not posted on here for a long time, and I see her website is down. She has even left feabie (BBW friendly website, where I found her again (in 2016) after we've known each other, on and off, in virtual space for a few years before that). I'm worried about her. She is very, very special to me. Anyone have any info at all? *please*???? Maybe there are some on here who have been guest models on her site (when it was still up and running)? Please let me know if you have any info or leads at all, I am desperate to find her again!

Gabi's UK friend - bluemag (aka bluemagic) Thanks


----------



## molligmag

not sure, if this has been asked.. any ideas what happened to sugarqane?
modeled at junglegirls.com


----------



## lpgastruck

Has anybody seen anything from sweet Adeline her clips4sale site disappeared?


----------



## Inuvash

lpgastruck said:


> Has anybody seen anything from sweet Adeline her clips4sale site disappeared?


It’s back up now. She posted a clip explaining things too.


----------



## Volt01

i wonder what happened to blockbuster


----------



## DragonFly

Volt01 said:


> i wonder what happened to blockbuster


The person or the video rental place? 

Video killed the radio star, and cable/streaming/ satelight killed blockbuster


----------



## BigElectricKat

DragonFly said:


> The person or the video rental place?
> 
> Video killed the radio star, and cable/streaming/ satelight killed blockbuster


Actually, Redbox and Netflix killed Blockbuster. They tried to start their own streaming service but it was too little, too late. If you ever followed this whole situation, you can even pinpoint when Blockbuster's death knell rang. Their business model could not support the immense overhead of keeping so many brick and mortar stores open. Especially when Redbox was charging $1 for movies and a basic Netflix subscription was $7.99 a month. You knew it was all over for Blockbuster when Redbox price jumped to $1.50 and Netflix to $10.99.


----------



## DragonFly

BigElectricKat said:


> Actually, Redbox and Netflix killed Blockbuster. They tried to start their own streaming service but it was too little, too late. If you ever followed this whole situation, you can even pinpoint when Blockbuster's death knell rang. Their business model could not support the immense overhead of keeping so many brick and mortar stores open. Especially when Redbox was charging $1 for movies and a basic Netflix subscription was $7.99 a month. You knew it was all over for Blockbuster when Redbox price jumped to $1.50 and Netflix to $10.99.


I still have full cable and struggle with accepting Fox as a real channel. VHF or UHF, UHF we’re not real channels. I am officially Okd AF


----------



## RabbitScorpion

DragonFly said:


> I still have full cable and struggle with accepting Fox as a real channel. VHF or UHF, UHF we’re not real channels. I am officially Okd AF



Trivial fact: Many VHF stations are, in actuality, UHF stations (they transmit on a UHF channel and send a signal to have your set display a different channel number).


----------



## Ned Sonntag

You knew that 'Hulu' is short for 'Cthulhu' but DID YOU KNOW that 'Netflix' is short for 'Nephilim' ? View with Caution, comrades.


----------



## LumpySmile

Whatever happened to Ho Ho Tai? Haven't seen him in a while. He's pretty elderly and I hate to assume the worst...


----------



## Tad

LumpySmile said:


> Whatever happened to Ho Ho Tai? Haven't seen him in a while. He's pretty elderly and I hate to assume the worst...


I've been wondering the same.


----------



## Emmy

DragonFly said:


> The person or the video rental place?
> 
> Video killed the radio star, and cable/streaming/ satelight killed blockbuster


we still have a family video here!


----------



## DragonFly

Emmy said:


> we still have a family video here!


Wow!!!!


----------



## BigElectricKat

Emmy said:


> we still have a family video here!


We have two!


----------



## BigElectricKat

Ned Sonntag said:


> You knew that 'Hulu' is short for 'Cthulhu' but DID YOU KNOW that 'Netflix' is short for 'Nephilim' ? View with Caution, comrades.


Pshaw!


----------



## BigElectricKat

I almost bought a video store a few years back. Maybe 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## Emmy

BigElectricKat said:


> I almost bought a video store a few years back. Maybe 3 or 4 years ago.


are you glad you didnt!?


----------



## BigElectricKat

Emmy said:


> are you glad you didnt!?


No. I wish I had (sorta). It was a small little store located right outside the Air Force Base I live near. The owners wanted to sell it as they were retiring and moving to Arizona. They were honest and told me that it wasn't a goldmine or anything but it would have been some nice extra income. They dropped the price to where I could have managed it too. No one bought it and I think they ended up selling all of their DVDs and VHS tapes for really cheap.


----------



## Bama

ShannonFeedHerFatter said:


> What happened to celestial ssbbw Susanne Eman? Wls?? Retirement?


This is a really late answer, but, she lost almost half her body weight (down to 450lbs from 800lbs) in 2013 because her kids were worried about her health. Her fiance left her because she lost so much weight. He was unhappy about her weight loss but so was she so, she gained a bunch of it back and in 2015 she was back up to 600lbs. Her new boyfriend is a chef. It is my understanding that he was once really big too (morbidly obese). As of 2015, she was unemployed. That's the last that I know of her.


----------



## Bigjoedo

Hello,

Does anyone know what happened to Roxy? Her last updates were in the fall of 2018. Is she OK, on a break or did she leave the SSBBW community? I know models come and go just wondering about her
Thanks


----------



## lesfa1983

Any one know if gaining gabi is ok all her acounts across platforms have vanished


----------



## Socrates

Someone please check on Kelligrl and report back !


----------



## DragonFly

Socrates said:


> Someone please check on Kelligrl and report back !


----------



## John Walters

Anything from Carrie from Carrieland?


----------



## GeeseHoward

Anyone remember Lambie Sinclair... She didn't gain tons but not she knew how to rock those curves.


----------



## Chuggernut

I'd like to know if anyone knows what became of Goddess Of Gluttony? She was a 565 lb. feedee/gainer on Feabie, as well as having several videos eating and otherwise, on her YouTube channel. Then suddenly, she disappeared off both. Then, a few months later, she reappeared on Feabie (but not on YouTube), explaining that she got back together with her ex-husband, and continued identifying as a feedee/gainer. Then again, she disappeared without notice. She had the most beautiful and noticeable fat 'wings' below her breasts.


----------



## DragonFly

As a moderator I would like to add that this thread was intended to be about members of Dimensions. Some of the people you are referencing could be members. If they are not, there may not be any information for you.


----------



## Joker

I am alive and well.


----------



## Tempere

I miss Gwen Dolan and Ms. Dawn P(erignon).


----------



## fatgirl33

Many moons ago (the original Dims board perhaps?) there was a fellow named DerekFA who, sadly, committed suicide. One of his girlfriends was a BBW model who went by the name of BBW Marilyn I believe. His death brought a swift end to her modelling career. It has been about 15 years since then, and I recently found myself wondering how she was doing? Does anyone remember her, or have any contact with her?


----------



## Colonial Warrior

In spite of reviving this thread and also of curiosity, does anyone knows of whatever happened to a SSBBW model named Aria Bombshell?

It was one of the most famous models back in the day I started in social networking. And recently knew she was a member of this forums.


----------



## fatgirl33

There was a user here (perhaps she was a mod for a time) named Tina who married a user named Biggie. Does anyone have contact info for either of them?

I ask as Biggie did some artwork for my online comic book about 20 year ago (when the old Dims board was still around!). He does not appear to have been online in over a decade - his DeviantArt page is still around, though. As I am starting to dust off my old online comics and post them to DA, I had hoped to let him know/get his blessing before sharing his work. If anyone has any contact info, please feel free to send me a personal message!


----------



## Blackjack

Colonial Warrior said:


> In spite of reviving this thread and also of curiosity, does anyone knows of whatever happened to a SSBBW model named Aria Bombshell?
> 
> It was one of the most famous models back in the day I started in social networking. And recently knew she was a member of this forums.


I know that she's been around on Facebook in the past week. She's still out there!


----------



## Cynthia

I saw Les Toil's name on Facebook the other day and wondered how all the old timers are doing. Although I don't visit much these days, I first joined Dims in the Ice Age (around 1995 or so). These are some of those whom I remember off the top of my head:

A poster (from Alaska, I think) who became a nurse-midwife and eventually had WLS
Tina, a fractal artist
Vince B., a gym owner from down under
Francis H. / Netstalker, also from down under
Brian, an advocate from Boston who had a bit of an anger problem
Sandy and Wayne Z., a nice, down-to-earth couple
Russell, an advocate who lived with his wife in the MD/DC/VA area
A small group that founded a competing (now defunct) site called Abundance


----------



## AmyJo1976

Cynthia said:


> I saw Les Toil's name on Facebook the other day and wondered how all the old timers are doing. Although I don't visit much these days, I first joined Dims in the Ice Age (around 1995 or so). These are some of those whom I remember off the top of my head:
> 
> A poster (from Alaska, I think) who became a nurse-midwife and eventually had WLS
> Tina, a fractal artist
> Vince B., a gym owner from down under
> Francis H. / Netstalker, also from down under
> Brian, an advocate from Boston who had a bit of an anger problem
> Sandy and Wayne Z., a nice, down-to-earth couple
> Russell, an advocate who lived with his wife in the MD/DC/VA area
> A small group that founded a competing (now defunct) site called Abundance


Les is still active on Facebook, I haven't talk to him in a while now though. I can't speak for the rest


----------



## BigElectricKat

Emmy said:


> we still have a family video here!


Both of ours closed a couple of months ago.


----------



## Tad

Cynthia said:


> I saw Les Toil's name on Facebook the other day and wondered how all the old timers are doing. Although I don't visit much these days, I first joined Dims in the Ice Age (around 1995 or so). These are some of those whom I remember off the top of my head:
> 
> A poster (from Alaska, I think) who became a nurse-midwife and eventually had WLS
> Tina, a fractal artist
> Vince B., a gym owner from down under
> Francis H. / Netstalker, also from down under
> Brian, an advocate from Boston who had a bit of an anger problem
> Sandy and Wayne Z., a nice, down-to-earth couple
> Russell, an advocate who lived with his wife in the MD/DC/VA area
> A small group that founded a competing (now defunct) site called Abundance



Sandy Zitkus passed away a while ago: Sandra Weber-Zitkus (1960-2016) We haven't seen Wayne Z, nor for that matter Tina, since about that time. The rest we haven't seen in so long that the search system isn't finding them, and I can't recall the last news of them.

Also, hello from another survivor from the ice age. Always nice when one of the names from way-back-when pops in.


----------



## Orchid

Moore2Me think her real first name was Deborah used to be in health and teaching, think her last posts on here was from 2017. Anyone know what happen to her?


----------



## Tempere

BBWlover14 said:


> What happened to supathickmami and Ms Dawn p?



I wondered the same about MsDawnP. I assume she just retired quietly. She is on Instagram under MsDawnMarieAZ. It appears she has lost some weight, but is still a bbw.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Cynthia said:


> I saw Les Toil's name on Facebook the other day and wondered how all the old timers are doing. Although I don't visit much these days, I first joined Dims in the Ice Age (around 1995 or so). These are some of those whom I remember off the top of my head:
> 
> A poster (from Alaska, I think) who became a nurse-midwife and eventually had WLS
> Tina, a fractal artist
> Vince B., a gym owner from down under
> Francis H. / Netstalker, also from down under
> Brian, an advocate from Boston who had a bit of an anger problem
> Sandy and Wayne Z., a nice, down-to-earth couple
> Russell, an advocate who lived with his wife in the MD/DC/VA area
> A small group that founded a competing (now defunct) site called Abundance


The midwife from Alaska was Vickie.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Orchid said:


> Moore2Me think her real first name was Deborah used to be in health and teaching, think her last posts on here was from 2017. Anyone know what happen to her?


I wonder about her too


----------



## Cynthia

Tad said:


> Sandy Zitkus passed away a while ago: Sandra Weber-Zitkus (1960-2016) We haven't seen Wayne Z, nor for that matter Tina, since about that time. The rest we haven't seen in so long that the search system isn't finding them, and I can't recall the last news of them.
> 
> Also, hello from another survivor from the ice age. Always nice when one of the names from way-back-when pops in.



I thought I had heard about Sandy but wasn't sure and didn't want to be presumptuous. That must have been a terrible tragedy for Wayne.

And I do remember you, Tad, and your many good posts. Thanks for the updates.


----------



## Orchid

For searching people from past and what happened to them I search obituaries if I know area they last lived and their real full name. I used to have penpals for postcards exchange worldwide in my teens, one who we both sent several postcards for few years. Recently found obituary from few years ago.


----------



## FatBarbieDoll

Wondering what happened to Kaylee's Kandy, Donna Simpson, Susan Eman (spelling?).


----------



## Joker

FatBarbieDoll said:


> Wondering what happened to Kaylee's Kandy, Donna Simpson, Susan Eman (spelling?).


Donna is simi-active on here. just under another name.


----------



## Joker

I miss CuRVeSsSs in the 90's and early 2000's her and I had intelligent conversations.


----------



## Joker

Joker said:


> I miss CuRVeSsSs in the 90's and early 2000's her and I had intelligent conversations.


 I ran into her or someone claiming to be her on another site and it went blank.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

There is a guy who commented about Susan Eman. I learned that she had a WLS. I was very attracted to her as a SSBBW.


----------



## Ilegalpat

Colonial Warrior said:


> There is a guy who commented about Susan Eman. I learned that she had a WLS. I was very attracted to her as a SSBBW.


She is on Feabie. She claims that she is 700 pounds.


----------



## Blackspots

Ilegalpat said:


> She is on Feabie. She claims that she is 700 pounds.


Her Feabie has been deleted for quite some time.


----------



## Chuggernut

Blackspots said:


> Her Feabie has been deleted for quite some time.


But reinstated under the username AngelicCuddles for about 4 months now.


----------



## Blackspots

Chuggernut said:


> But reinstated under the username AngelicCuddles for about 4 months now.


Ah, cool, I did not know that.

--EDIT--
Nobody by that name shows up.


----------



## Chuggernut

Blackspots said:


> Ah, cool, I did not know that.
> 
> --EDIT--
> Nobody by that name shows up.


Try AngellicCuddles .


----------



## Blackspots

That worked


----------



## RVGleason

View attachment 144377


----------



## RVGleason

View attachment 144378


----------



## Cityboy412

Does anyone know what happened to bbw model Panterra


----------



## Colonial Warrior

I was reviewing the history of the BBW movement in my mind in this recent weeks.

I'm very curious about whatever happened to a BBW model Ambrosia.

She appeared in the Phill Donahue talk show with Deb Teighlor and Pamela Lynn in there.

I already know Teighlor passed away in 2011 and Lynn passed away in 2019. But I don't know what happened to Ambrosia.

Does anyone know?

I'm just curious.


----------



## Angelette

Anyone know what happened to writer Ashblonde?


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Colonial Warrior said:


> I was reviewing the history of the BBW movement in my mind in this recent weeks.
> 
> I'm very curious about whatever happened to a BBW model Ambrosia.
> 
> She appeared in the Phill Donahue talk show with Deb Teighlor and Pamela Lynn in there.
> 
> I already know Teighlor passed away in 2011 and Lynn passed away in 2019. But I don't know what happened to Ambrosia.
> 
> Does anyone know?
> 
> I'm just curious.


Ambrosia passed away about a decade ago.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

ScreamingChicken said:


> Ambrosia passed away about a decade ago.


Thanks for the advice, @ScreamingChicken


----------



## Chuggernut

Mitchapalooza said:


> Anyone heard anything about Valerie from vivalavalerie.com


She underwent WLS, that site is long gone, and she's now on Twitter.


----------

